# what bike is this?



## jesp2000 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I was looking for a new (second hand) mountain bike when my friend spotted this thing, I've been scouring the internet for hours now trying to find out what bike this is
The way the frame looks near the seat tube and the logo on the head tube makes me think this is some GT bike, from somewhere around 2012, but I've been unable to find this exact model. Maybe someone here might know more about this bike, what type it is, or if maybe it's a fake... thanks in advance!









this is the only image I have, I'll update once I have more


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like an older GT Zaskar. 2014?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jesp2000 (Mar 4, 2021)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Looks like an older GT Zaskar. 2014?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


i was thinking about that one, but when you look at the weld seams at the seating tube its different from the 2014 zaskar


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

did the seller just run that bike through a drive-thru car wash?


----------



## jesp2000 (Mar 4, 2021)

mack_turtle said:


> did the seller just run that bike through a drive-thru car wash?


oh gosh, it does very much look like it now you said it....


----------

